# ABT with date filling (Qview)



## big andy a (Jan 7, 2012)

I decided to make some ABTs but wanted a different flavor than the traditional cheese with spices.  I decided to try stuffing them with dates - my thought was the earthy sweetness of the date would be a good contrast with the heat of the jalapeno all wrapped in bacon goodness.  I started by cutting the jalapenos in half, scraping out the seeds and membrane, then removing the seed from from whole dates.  These dates were very sweet and ripe.  I cut the dates to fit into the jalapeno.  Here's how they looked with the dates in the jalapeno shells.








I added some brown sugar on top of the date filling and then wrapped the whole thing in a bacon strip.







Here is one ABT ready to be wrapped.







Loading them into the GOSM.  The ones on the right are the date filled ones, the left side has cheese with a little rub added.  Smoked at 250F for 2 hours with oak and apple.







Out of the smoker and ready to eat.  







A date filled ABT cut in half.  We thought the date filled ones were VERY tasty.  A good combo of sweet and spicy.  No doubt, these are keepers for us.  Enjoy.

Curt.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jan 7, 2012)

Great combo, sweet and heat...JJ


----------



## hoity toit (Jan 7, 2012)

Thats a new one., have never seen that one done., nice job !


----------



## adiochiro3 (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks great!  I've used pineapple for the sweet half of the combo; dates sound tasty too!


----------



## big andy a (Jan 8, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.  I think next time I'm going to eliminate the brown sugar.  The dates I used were real sweet and meaty and I think more date meat would be a better taste that the brown sugar.  

Curt.


----------



## miamirick (Jan 8, 2012)

looks great


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 9, 2012)

Nice job Curt! Great combo. I'll have to give it a try.


----------

